# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Not printing well

## liqwidsilver

I had done about 60 prints so far, all very small things like keychains, but they turned out ok. When I print larger more detailed items it is a mess and I really don't know why. However, recently I can't even print a keychain without the first layer completely messing up and throwing off the whole print. What do you suggest is best? Do I increase first layer bed temp, use glue, or use hairspray.

----------


## fred_dot_u

You'll have to be more specific about the type of failure. Photos are very valuable when it comes to diagnosing model print problems.

Larger items may require a higher nozzle temperature, not necessarily a hotter bed. More detailed items may require a slower print speed and/or higher part cooling fan settings.

No suggestions will be of value until you provide more specific details regarding the failure.

----------


## liqwidsilver

I have attached a photo to kind of get an idea what I am getting. This is just a simple Ironman key chain attempt. I just now increased my initial layer bed temp to 85c and the remaining 65c, but it still messed up slightly. Its an improvement from this photo, but not quality. I am using Hatchbox PLA filament.

----------


## curious aardvark

see my previous posts.
And read the build plate it self.

Is there any point answering if you just ignore it ?

----------

